# Trapezius



## PLAIDMAN (Sep 30, 2011)

What dx code would you use for sprain/strain of the Trapezius. 

 I know cpt says scapula is part of shoulder, but , the trap muscle says it goes from base of neck to lower spine and scapular spine, controls scapular motion.

So, I dont know if I should use back or shoulder code?  both?

any thoughts would help, thanks


----------



## mhoyt (Sep 30, 2011)

I ran into this the other day and I ended up using the dx code for muscle strain because I didn't see anything for trapezius.   If there is a better code I too would be interested in knowing for next time.  Thx


----------

